# Comte Horace Van Den Burgh O.55



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on this Milford-based WW1 Belgian Fishery Trawler?

I believe she was in collision with another Belgian Fishery Trawler, JOHN O.131, on 3 Jan 1918. Apart from the fact that she was 200 grt, and the dates of her landings at Milford, that's all I know about her.

BarryJ


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing in the usual indexes. This will need someone with special knowledge or access to Belgian information methinks.

Good luck anyway.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Barry,
The following courtesy of Maurice Voss.

*JOHN O 131 lost 3.1.1918 18 m SW Smalls in collision with O 55 COMTE HORACE VAN DER BURGH 5 casualties master Pierre Pincket (ss) 
Owners : 1910-18 SA Pêcheries à Vapeur ( John Bauwens, mgr) Ostend 75,74 t blt 1910 John Cockerill, Hoboken *

* COMTE HORACE VAN DER BURGH O 55

blt 1907 Mackie & Thomson, Glasgow (346) L 4.4.1907
214 grt 85,13 nrt
118.6 x 21.5 x 11.5 x 12.6 ft
T 3 cyl 12 1/2, 20 & 33 - 28 69 NHP by W.V.V. Lidgerwood & C°, Glasgow
1 deck
07-10 COMTE HORACE VAN DER BURGH O 55 SA Pêcheries d'Islande (J. Baels, mgr), Ostend Be/
10-12 owner: Jules Baels
12-27 owner: SA Pêcheries d'Islande (J. Baels, mgr)
27 (?)-38 GAMEN Fiskeri AB Gamen (H. Silven, mgr), Saffle Sw/
38-5x (?) UTTERN Uttern Fiskeri A/B Uttern (J.O.W. Nilsson mgr) Göteborg Sw* I will e-mail photos of both vessels.

regards
Roger

It's not what you know. It's who you know! (Smoke)


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much indeed to you and Maurice, Roger.

I'm in the process of adding all the Belgian trawlers which were based at Milford during WW1 to the Milford Trawler website. This is really a "labour of love", as my gt.grandparents took in a refugee Belgian family at the time, and my grandmother kept in contact with them, visiting them in Ostend during the 50s and 60s. It would be very remiss of me to ignore their contribution to the history of Milford as a fishing port.

But getting details of their Belgian owners, and other technical details, isn't easy!

Thanks again,
Barry


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi again Barry
There are small news items in the Guardian about Belgian trawlers Delta B and Gaby which mention Milford Haven but do not state whether they operated from there. Both articles were dated in 1915. I assume you know the names of the Belgian trawlers associated with Milford Haven, so if either or both of these would be of interest, let me know.

Hilary


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Hilary. Fortunately, I have the complete record of the Belgian trawlers' landings, so I know exactly which ones were based at Milford during WW2.

All their details are now on the website, largely thanks to Maurice Voss, although some gaps in the technical and historical records remain for the time being (I hope).

Most arrived in September 1914, with the wives and families of the crews aboard. The arrival of these Belgian refugees increased the population of Milford by 10%, so it was a very important event in the history of the port.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

*Funnel liveries*

Barry

Funnel liveries for the two vessels mentioned, just for interest

Bill


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Bill - on the ball as ever!

Maurice Voss has supplied me with yet more info on the "Belgies" (the usual Milford term), which I'll add to the website.

Thanks again,
Barry


----------

